# meet Dixie, our new pygmy mix? doe



## marlowmanor (Oct 5, 2012)

Introducing Dixie our new doe. We were told she is a pygmy, but I think she is a pygmy mix. Not sure with what though. She is supposed to be close to 2 years old. She is about the size of our 2 pygmy/ND wethers, though just slightly taller. She has never been bred either. What do y'all think she is mixed with? I was thinking ND, but not sure. She's pretty either way! 












Right now she is in the dog lot that is attached to the goat lot by herself. She can see the other goats and they have already been trying to spar through the fence a little bit. The rest of the herd is definately curious about her. Since we will be doing CDT boosters this weekend (hopefully) we'll go ahead and boost her too since the previous owner must not have known what CDT was when I asked him when she had it last since he said they give them all their shots there. I think he assumed it was something you had to get the vet to do. 

So what do you think she may be mixed with? Does she look close to 2 years old?


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 5, 2012)

If you want to know her actual age, look at her teeth.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 5, 2012)

She's pretty, though! Congrats!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 5, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> If you want to know her actual age, look at her teeth.
> 
> http://www.sleepyzfarm.com/sitebuilder/images/goatTOOTHchart-450x293.jpg


I will have to try this.


----------



## Tmaxson (Oct 5, 2012)

Congratulations on finding a doe.  She is very pretty.  Her horns look to be about the same as my 16 - 18 mo old does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd say Nigerian/Nubian. She has airplane ears. She's very cute!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 5, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I'd say Nigerian/Nubian. She has airplane ears. She's very cute!


That would make a mini nubian wouldn't it? That would be kind of cool!

ETA: Don't mini nubians usually have the floppy nubian ears? Nigerians and Pygmies both have "airplane" ears as well. I don't think she is the right size for a mini nubian or kinder. I really am wanting to lean towards a pygmy/ND cross since she is about the same size as our wethers. I need to get a measurement on her height if I can.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 5, 2012)

No, Nigerians and Pygmies have upright ears. Those are too long. Airplane ears are the inbetween ears of upright and floppy. She is probably a mini Nubian. Mini Nubians can have the airplane ears or the floppy ears. Most people with registered mini Nubians probably only register the long floppy eared mini Nubians and those are the ones that you keep working with for more mini Nubians. The airplane eared mini Nubians usually get sold as home milkers, etc.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 5, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> No, Nigerians and Pygmies have upright ears. Those are too long. Airplane ears are the inbetween ears of upright and floppy. She is probably a mini Nubian. Mini Nubians can have the airplane ears or the floppy ears. Most people with registered mini Nubians probably only register the long floppy eared mini Nubians and those are the ones that you keep working with for more mini Nubians. The airplane eared mini Nubians usually get sold as home milkers, etc.


hmmm...interesting. You made me look back at the pictures I have of my wethers. Their ears don't look majorly upright themselves. She may have been holding her ears down a little too. The pictures were taken not long after we got her out of the transport crate. I will have to get some better pictures another time. A mini nubian would be neat to have though!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 5, 2012)

Just let her out with the other goats. Got a good look at her size and ears too. Her size and ears look just like my 2 wethers. I think she was just holding her ears weird in the other pictures. I tried to take some more pictures of her face but it was dark so the pictures didn't come out good. She definately has some spunk to her. She didn't waste anytime getting into headbutting with the other goats. Bailey is definately agressive towards her which is semi funny because Bailey is the smallest of the herd. I think she and Bailey are very close to the same age. Both of them have the same horn development.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 6, 2012)

Here's a couple pics of Dixie I got today. I think she is pygmy/ND cross. She looks just like the wethers. Only difference between her and the boys is that she seems to have the ND legginess while the boys have stocky pygmy legs.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 6, 2012)

Pretty girl.  Definitely ND, maybe a cross but she seems fairly slender so could be straight ND.  Congrats!


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 2, 2013)

Close thread please


----------

